# Anyone for a free camera?



## Don Simon (Apr 4, 2007)

thought that would get your attention 

But really, free cameras. That is, free if you can collect in London or South-East UK... what's the catch? Well, these ain't Hasselblads  Basically I'm just trying to clear up some space and have a couple of cameras that are not in the best condition and which aren't getting any use.

First up is a 6x6 TLR... a Ricohmatic 225. My Googling tells me it's a 1959 model. Lens is an 80mm f/3.5 Tessar-style. Film advance is a crank rather than a knob. Focusing is a lever rather than a knob; similar to the lever on the Minolta Autocord but to the side rather than the base. Shutter speeds 1-500 and Bulb....
Cosmetic condition... it's not all that pretty. Previous owner decided to scratch their initials on part of it. Some of the covering is partly shrunk and generally it could be cleaner.
But does it work?... well film advance is fine, as is focusing, aperture opens and closes correctly... lenses look very clean, with no fungus or dust. The focusing screen is clean too, however the glass of the little pop-up magnifier above it is missing. As for the shutter... it's temperamental. I just took it out of storage and the shutter wouldn't work at first, but after several attempts it started up again... and now it appears to be completely accurate at all speeds. The problem is that once it's left for a while it becomes sticky again. In other words it should work fine _if_ the shutter is activated several times before you load the film for use. The focusing screen is bright enough for accurate focus without the magnifier, and everything else seems ok... so it works (just about) but clearly needs some attention.

Second, a Zorki 4; uses the L39 aka Leica Thread Mount. The serial number is 71006047 if that means anything to you. With Jupiter-8 50mm f/2 lens and black case. I believe there were several variants, so this model appears to be identical to this one if that helps. Cosmetic condition of the body I would say is fairly good. Unfortunately the lens, while clear in the center, appears to have fungus around the outer part, but this is of the 'subtle clouding' variety rather than the 'obvious invasion of plant life' sort so the results may not be all that unpleasant. Otherwise working condition seems ok... the cloth shutter seems to be ok at all speeds except 1/8th where it occasionally doesn't close properly. Main reason for getting rid of this is simply that I don't like the hassle of removing the back to load film, I'm unlikely to be buying any more LTM lenses and I just can't find a reason to use it.

OK it's not exactly the offer of the century, but I figured someone might be interested, maybe someone wants to have a go at medium format or using a rangefinder. Anyway if anyone is interested let me know and I can upload some photos if you'd like.


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2007)

oh....cute....cameras....both.... 

Doubt you'll have _any _trouble unloading these.    :thumbup:     I don't live nearby, sadly.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice! The Zorki 4 is of 1971 vintage, if that matters at all. 

Someone might get lucky and get thses puppies off your hands.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 5, 2007)

ooo ooo ooo I'm interested in both as it goes! Love old cameras and am looking for another TLR of better quality than my Lubitel and have been after getting my hands on a Zorki for ages! I live in Herts and work in London. I can meet you anywere around there. I'm just about to leave work and probably wont be in till late tonight but I'll pop you a reply or PM tomorrow morning. 

Many thanks,

Guy/Mohain


----------



## Mohain (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the new toys Zaphod (was surprised to see you only had 1 head!). Haven't had a chance to shoot anything yet but will post some results when I do. 

What a nice chap you are :mrgreen: :thumbsup:


----------



## spazoid1965 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gee Mohain, sound that was in your price range.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 11, 2007)

spazoid1965 said:


> Gee Mohain, sound that was in your price range.


 
Now, now...  Are you jealous you didn't get them??  :greenpbl:


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 12, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Thanks for the new toys Zaphod (was surprised to see you only had 1 head!). Haven't had a chance to shoot anything yet but will post some results when I do.
> 
> What a nice chap you are :mrgreen: :thumbsup:


 
Why thankyou :mrgreen: it was a pleasure meeting yourself and your wife and I hope to see you if and when I finally turn up for one of the famous forum meetups... maybe I'll persuade the other head to come along next time too  

I hope you have some success with the cameras; at least I know they're going to a good home... I just couldn't leave them confined in a box, it was cruel... I'm sure now they'll be cared for and exercised like happy free range cameras :mrgreen: 

Oh and congrats on winning the latest challenge!


----------

